# Need more 1/18 scale decals



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm running low on decals: I need my #23 and #32 and crikey racing decals. My dad quit his job at Simmons Nameplate and that removed my access to get decals for free. If anybody can help me get some decals let me know at 205-790-5249 or PM. :thumbsup:


----------

